# Sol Badguy vs. New 52 Superman



## Endless Mike (Aug 23, 2015)

This just randomly popped into my head. Excuse me if it turns out to be a mismatch, but you can use high-end stuff for both.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 23, 2015)

What's new 52 supes sitting at in terms of DC, durability etc etc et?

Sol's packing star level firepower, with comparable regen, stat amp with DI and his metric assload of hax resistance and other assorted GG fun stuff. I believe he's also solidly in the FTL-MFTL range now in terms of speed too, though not quite sure on that one. Will check to make sure


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 23, 2015)

I thought New52 Supes got upgraded to multi-star system.

Which means Sol isn't winning this.

Although depending on what we can do with Justice's "information with the density of a galaxy cluster" feat, the verse could potentially be upgraded to multi-solar system level as well.




GiveRobert20dollars said:


> What's new 52 supes sitting at in terms of DC, durability etc etc et?
> 
> Sol's packing star level firepower, with comparable regen, stat amp with DI and his metric assload of hax resistance and other assorted GG fun stuff. *I believe he's also solidly in the FTL-MFTL range now in terms of speed too, though not quite sure on that one. Will check to make sure*



Yeah, he's at least FTL for being able to keep up with Justice.

MFTL shouldn't be too farfetched now since Slayer considers Sol to finally be an equal to him as of Xrd.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 23, 2015)

N52 supes is far faster than the Justice/Gamma Ray feat, not sure what the exact number was for flying through space but it was pretty damn high


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't think of any feats, even high-end, for regular Nu52 Clark that puts him at star level DC. He does have the edge in speed.

If you allow Clark from the end of Doomed though... well he supposedly became a universal reality warper. Lack of feats however.

In this month's JL issue he got a powerup from falling into an Apokolips firepit, so we'll see where he stands.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

what are stats for New 52 Superman?

Last I heard he was in the ninatons with the kryptonite moon feat.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Aug 23, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> MFTL shouldn't be too farfetched now since Slayer considers Sol to finally be an equal to him as of Xrd.



I keep seeing this statement.

Where in Xrd did he say that Sol was his equal?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 23, 2015)

Well apparently he did this black hole thing in a recent story arc... someone who follows current DC could probably tell you more.


----------



## Montanz (Aug 23, 2015)

Willy's blog has a calc that puts Slayer's punches at 500 billion c
Nu52 Superman is >270 billion or so since he flew from the edge of the universe back to earth in 2 months.

Anyways Sol is seriously outclassed in the DC department, currently superman stands at 34.41 megaFoe on Vivi's blog.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah I get that, but I'm wondering about this specific example.

I think NC's talking about the win quote Slayer had, which is along the lines of "Lets fight somewhere remote so we could have a true contest"

But this isn't new, since he has a win quote almost identical to that one in the XX series.



> *XX
> *You're as powerful as ever. I'd like to fight you seriously some day.





> *Xrd*
> I wonder if we might find a few thousand square kilometers nearby...I would very much like a TRUE contest of strength between us.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 23, 2015)

Can you link the 34.41 megafoe calc? I'm having trouble searching it up.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok that was with the powerup he got from Lois at the end of Doomed. No surprise at all.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 23, 2015)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Yeah I get that, but I'm wondering about this specific example.
> 
> I think NC's talking about the win quote Slayer had, which is along the lines of "Lets fight somewhere remote so we could have a true contest"
> 
> But this isn't new, since he has a win quote almost identical to that one in the XX series.



it's that + the singularity punch feat from Base Sol, which while weaker than Slayer's feat, does suggest he'd put up more of a fight than he would in XX


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 23, 2015)

And the fact that I-no notes Sol was getting stronger every loop she did to kill Ram


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 23, 2015)

And the fact Sol's upgraded from regular Fireseal from the X series all the way to Junkyard Dog Mk. III in Xrd.

The Fireseal couldn't keep up with his ever-growing power, after all, thus necessitating the Junkyard Dog casing.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2015)

Did they ever resolve whether Supes gets the star system feat applied to his DC? If not he was around star level+ or so from being able to hang with Ulysses I believe


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Aug 23, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> it's that + the singularity punch feat from Base Sol, which while weaker than Slayer's feat, does suggest he'd put up more of a fight than he would in XX





GiveRobert20dollars said:


> And the fact that I-no notes Sol was getting stronger every loop she did to kill Ram





NightmareCinema said:


> And the fact Sol's upgraded from regular Fireseal from the X series all the way to Junkyard Dog Mk. III in Xrd.
> 
> The Fireseal couldn't keep up with his ever-growing power, after all, thus necessitating the Junkyard Dog casing.



I understand he got stronger since XX, however I'm having trouble trying to understand the powerscaling from Slayer himself off a quote that was basically copy-pasted from one game to another.

I can get the upgrade in actual D/C from his singularity punch, but what confuses me is the MFTL scaling he gets from Slayer.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Is New 52 Supes above All-Star Supes too?


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes he is.

Edit:
And while we're on the topic of high-end feats an older version of him punched the Brainiac God Machine across all planes of reality in Future's End.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Shiorin said:


> Yes he is.



One last off-topic question. Is All-Star Supes above or below Tangent Supes?


Now back on topic:

Is New 52 Supes still in the ninatons (I heard he caught up with Post-Crisis  recently)


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 23, 2015)

Does this supes have any resistance to timestops and the like?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Does this supes have any resistance to timestops and the like?



To timestops? Not yet. Not sure what the like entails


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 23, 2015)

Some feats for New 52 Superman:
While the Black Hole feat put his durability in the Multi-Stellar, he also has casually Large Stellar durability, exploding suns are "no problem" for him.


Also while I don't know about timestomps specifically he DOES have signifigant magic resistance. He was capable of survivinging within Hephaestus's Forge


and survives a magical force that supposedly "no force in the universe could resist" (obvious hyperbole, but suggests it is quite powerful)


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Some feats for New 52 Superman:
> While the Black Hole feat put his durability in the Multi-Stellar, he also has casually Large Stellar durability, exploding suns are "no problem" for him.



Has there been a specefic number give for the black hole feat? (I'm assuming someone calced it by now)


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Has there been a specefic number give for the black hole feat? (I'm assuming someone calced it by now)



Here is the calc:


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Here is the calc:



Wow so New 52 Supes is sitting at a good galaxy level then? That's pretty redonkulous :amazed


----------



## Solar (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Wow so New 52 Supes is sitting at a good galaxy level then? That's pretty redonkulous :amazed



Solar system level*


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Solar system level*



ergo near Galaxy level


----------



## puolakanaho (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> One last off-topic question. Is All-Star Supes above or below Tangent Supes?
> 
> 
> Now back on topic:
> ...




supposedly he is a lot stronger than post crisis in terms of strength


----------



## Solar (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> ergo near Galaxy level



As near as a nuke is to being island level.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> As near as a nuke is to being island level.



No. Galaxy begins near the triple digit MegaFoe so yeah its pretty close.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 23, 2015)

There are billions of star systems in any given galaxy. The jump from solar system level to galaxy level is enormous.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2015)

ITT people don't know basic grade school level astronomy


----------



## Solar (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> No. Galaxy begins near the triple digit MegaFoe so yeah its pretty close.



Someone finally got around to finding William 1's GBE? Post it so we can add it to the wiki. People really have to advertise these results more often.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't know about time stops specifically. His most recent brush with time shenanigans came in a recent issue where he defeated H'el by freezing him in a time loop.




Tom Servo said:


> Wow so New 52 Supes is sitting at a good galaxy level then? That's pretty redonkulous :amazed



Again, the black hole feat is with a powerup which he gave up at the end of the arc to save everyone.

His lines even suggest he wasn't expecting to come back from doing that.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Of course right after that we get one of his best dura and travel speed feats to date where he _not only survives the black hole but flies back from the edge of the universe in two months_.


*Spoiler*: __ 









And yes Nu52 Clark has some great durability feats against magic.

Stabbed in the chest and blasted by Magog's trident which was enchanted by Circe, then holds up George Washington Bridge while tanking more magical blasts.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Gets sucker punched by Apollo into Hephaestus' forge. Only comes out angry.


No-sells Apollo smite.


Survives massive magical blast.


And just for the record he also has pretty good psychic resistance.

Casual conversation with Luthor while one-shotting Grodd, all while Grodd is trying to TP him.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Tanks the pain of every suffering thing in the entire world.


----------



## The Runner (Aug 23, 2015)

> Again, the black hole feat is with a powerup which he gave up at the end of the arc to save everyone.


He used up that amp to close the black hole, the tanking was all him.

Also, anybody gonna calc that Double-Black hole feat for Post-Crisis?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 23, 2015)

Seems like Sol's best chance at winning is sacrificing one of his weapons to put Supes in a timestop then.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> There are billions of star systems in any given galaxy. The jump from solar system level to galaxy level is enormous.



Doesn't change the fact that double digit MegaFoe is near Galaxy level.


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Doesn't change the fact that double digit MegaFoe is near Galaxy level.



Personally I call KiloFoe to MegaFoe "Multi-Stellar" to show the character could likely destroy multiple star systems but isn't at the galactic level yet (going by the wiki)


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Doesn't change the fact that double digit MegaFoe is near Galaxy level.



Except for the fact that galaxy level is still hilariously above that in terms of orders of magnitude


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 23, 2015)

well this might be a good time to ask
doesn't surface area affects the feat ?
or blackhole explosions doesn't work this way ?


----------



## The Runner (Aug 23, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Personally I call KiloFoe to MegaFoe "Multi-Stellar" to show the character could likely destroy multiple star systems but isn't at the galactic level yet (going by the wiki)



I just call that "Large Solar System level+", really


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 23, 2015)

So... I see OBD's turned into anal retentive grammar school or something while I was gone.

Back on topic, how fast can Sol pull his time stop?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 23, 2015)

Shiorin said:


> So... I see OBD's turned into anal retentive grammar school or something while I was gone.
> 
> Back on topic, how fast can Sol pull his time stop?


this was mean 
but really i'm asking a legit question
would the collapse of a black hole relies on surface area shenanigans or would it be more of a super concentrated huge blast ?
this is important because if it is a concentrated kind of thing we should be able to powerscalle to striking strenght as supes can be hurt by the punches of guys on his weight class


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 23, 2015)

Timestop is instant, he just drains the magic out of his OutRage piece and presto, you are now frozen forever


----------



## Montanz (Aug 23, 2015)

I think it's safe to assume time stop activates as fast as the user can react.
On another note, how do people treat timestop damage?
Someone who is FTL would get stackable damage several orders of magnitude above their base DC.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 23, 2015)

he doesn't need to attack him

he can just leave him permanently timestopped and it would still count as an incap/win


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Except for the fact that galaxy level is still hilariously above that in terms of orders of magnitude



Ah yes how dare I have a logical point of view on something that's subjective.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 23, 2015)

>logical
>despite completely ignoring the fact that the power jump is hilarious

Sure, Ok


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Ah yes how dare I have a logical point of view on something that's subjective.



So this became a "the difference between multi-solar system level and galaxy level" debate instead of a "Superman Vs Sol Badguy" debate  

To avoid confusion why not use OBD profiles as reference to better understand that "difference":

Thanos only has small galaxy level dura because of a black hole feat calced at 11.45 petaFoe, while New 52 Superman is at 34.41 megaFoe in dura. Just by seeing this, the difference between Multi-Solar System level and Galaxy level is easier to percieve to someone who's having a hard time understanding the gap between levels


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 23, 2015)

Because the wiki is still horrendously lacking in profiles still

AFAIK the Guilty Gear ones only recently went up, no idea if people have started tackling the comic book character profiles


----------



## Sablés (Aug 23, 2015)

What Servo's "trying" to say is that solar-system level being close to galaxy-level is relative



Tom Servo said:


> ergo near Galaxy level



Of course that only further  proves his stupidity for the fact that he never added on a point of comparison in his initial statement and is now shifting goal posts as per his usual bullshit. 



Tom Servo said:


> *Wow so New 52 Supes is sitting at a good galaxy level then?* That's pretty redonkulous :amazed



He'll never admit to his mistakes and will drag a discussion through the mud with intellectually dishonest shitposting. Just ignore him


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> So this became a "the difference between multi-solar system level and galaxy level" debate instead of a "Superman Vs Sol Badguy" debate
> 
> To avoid confusion why not use OBD profiles as reference to better understand that "difference":
> 
> Thanos only has small galaxy level dura because of a black hole feat calced at 11.45 petaFoe, while New 52 Superman is at 34.41 megaFoe in dura. Just by seeing this, the difference between Multi-Solar System level and Galaxy level is easier to percieve to someone who's having a hard time understanding the gap between levels



A small galaxy is still a galxy and it begins somehwere between megafoe and gigafoe



Liquid said:


> What Servo's "trying" to say is that solar-system level being close to galaxy-level is relative
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you're still sour over every argument I dominated you in....You gotta buck up champ, there's always going to be someone better and smarter than you and for you specefically there just happens to be alot of people.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 23, 2015)

You dominated Stables in debates like you "owned" Kurou in Rave Debates.

Aka

Not at all


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> You dominated Stables in debates like you "owned" Kurou in Rave Debates.



Indeed I have. Literally every argument resulted in them silently conceding into the background.

To tell however how a small galaxy doesn't count as a galaxy.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 23, 2015)

Back on topic


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 23, 2015)

^ So Superman has the DC/dura advantage but Sol has the speed and hax advantage... who wins?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 23, 2015)

depends

if Sol sticks him in a timestop before Supes can punch his face in, Sol wins

if Supes punches him before he can pull it off, Supes wins. 

Think it comes down to who manages to get their stuff off first


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> ^ So Superman has the DC/dura advantage but Sol has the speed and hax advantage... who wins?



Hax and speed takes it as long as Supes hasn't shown defense those particular hax.


----------



## The Runner (Aug 23, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> ^ So Superman has the DC/dura advantage *but Sol has the speed* and hax advantage... who wins?



How fast was Sol, again? Becuase this Superman is more than two hundred billion times the speed of light.


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 23, 2015)

SuperJoggaCypher the 3rd said:


> How fast was Sol, again? Becuase this Superman is more than two hundred billion times the speed of light.



Sol seems to be 500 billions times FTL


----------



## The Runner (Aug 23, 2015)

> Sol seems to be 500 billions times FTL


Just saw the calc.

Damn... Sol has this then, considering the fact it's 555 billion times FTL. Superman wont even touch him


----------



## Coffee Mug (Aug 24, 2015)

A couple of things.

Superman not only tanked the black hole at the end of Doomed, but he was completely unharmed by it. You can see the aftermath of it in Convergence #0.



The travelling through deep space in 60 days feat is unreliable. Telos might have just teleported Superman close to Earth and wiped his memory. 

You could argue that Telos teleported Superman into deep space and that he did indeed travel a long distance back to Earth, and that would explain why Superman told Batman that he flew through a couple of black holes. Now, this would actually make the feat even more impressive as Superman had gone without sunlight for days, and had spent time trapped by Brainiac, meaning he was actually travelling for less than 60 days while weakened, but I think the former explanation is more likely.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Scans are from Action Comics 35 and Convergence 0.

The fastest New-52 Superman feat I have seen, is when Red Lantern Kara and he flew to the other side of the Galaxy in moments, in Action Comics 33.


*Spoiler*: __ 








He was in his Doomsday form, so no idea how much faster it made him, if any. I'm actually not convinced it gave him a power-up, since he didn't have Doomsday's powers such as regeneration and teleportation, only gaining the killing field/mists which he kept suppressed. The only time I remember anyone saying anything about him being stronger is when Kara said he was stronger in his Doomsday form after Superman had been weakened by kryptonite exposure, and his Doomsday form cancled this out by being immune to kryptonite.

There also some possible MFTL feats in the last three issues of Convergence, but those are completely unquantifiable by what I can tell. No idea where he and Supergirl are, other than what looks to be outside our solar system.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

Sol has timestop? Also is anyone gonna calc Jack-O's instant kill. 

It looks like it's strong enough to destroy buildings.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes Sol has a timestop

if a scrub like ky can do it, he can do it as well


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Yes Sol has a timestop
> 
> if a scrub like ky can do it, he can do it as well



Not to mention Sol CREATED the Outrage parts.

So yeah, he damn well should know how to use them.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

I played nearly all Guilty Gear games maining Sol, beating story mode but never saw him do timestop. I guess he really is Jotaro. 

Can anyone post screen/video of him doing timestop?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

It's called "knowing more about magic than Ky" and "creating the Outrage from which Thunderseal was once a part of".

If you're going to downplay Guilty Gear again, you're shit out of luck, Dumbcuntmell.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

How can I downplay something Sol has literally never done. That's like me saying since Goku is stronger than Majin Buu, he can also turn people into chocolate. Just because someone is stronger doesn't mean he has the weaker guy's powers too. That's stupid.

Sol couldn't wield the Outrage and it had to be split into parts. He never once used timestop in any game. And his fighting style isn't to stop time anyway. His weapon doesn't have time powers.

Also when did Sol become star level? The entire cast was having trouble with Bedman, a guy that was beaten by Gabriel. Gabriel's ultimate attack didn't even destroy the building they were in and it was kinda omnidirectional.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 25, 2015)

While you're at it do link to Jack-O's IK


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Sol's star level due to his black hole feat

which has been posted no less than 5
fucking
times

in different GG threads



> While you're at it do link to Jack-O's IK



Also this


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> While you're at it do link to Jack-O's IK




Jack-O's IK can destroy buildings.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Are you legitimately blind or are you just doing this to get a rise out of the GG supporters, because that IK is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY above Building level.

On top of the scaling she gets


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

Newmell said:


> How can I downplay something Sol has literally never done. That's like me saying since Goku is stronger than Majin Buu, he can also turn people into chocolate. Just because someone is stronger doesn't mean he has the weaker guy's powers too. That's stupid.
> 
> Sol couldn't wield the Outrage and it had to be split into parts. He never once used timestop in any game. And his fighting style isn't to stop time anyway. His weapon doesn't have time powers.
> 
> Also when did Sol become star level? The entire cast was having trouble with Bedman, a guy that was beaten by Gabriel. Gabriel's ultimate attack didn't even destroy the building they were in and it was kinda omnidirectional.



Except for the fact that timestop is a, you know, magic technique in the series. And it's obvious Sol knows a lot more about magic than Ky.

Also, right on the mark. You are downplaying Guilty Gear again. What, still salty about how it's massively above Blazblue? Too bad. GG'll also probably be upgraded to multi-solar system level as well if any sense can be made of that information density feat.

As for Sol being star level, check the black hole feat again.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Are you legitimately blind or are you just doing this to get a rise out of the GG supporters, because that IK is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY above Building level.
> 
> On top of the scaling she gets



She's a Valentine so yeah, that pretty much automatically makes her a high tier.

Not to mention she's That Man's associate as well and we all know just what kind of company he keeps.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

Jack-O is probably very strong. The act of destroying buildings just sounds really powerful to me. 

Anyway, is Sol going to invent a time stop machine while he's fighting Superman? I know the weapon he actually uses doesn't have time shit. And Superman is many times the speed of light, I don't know how Sol is gonna do this.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

We see the GIGANTIC ass chunks of earth being violently ejected by the explosion and then reduced to less than shit in less than a second, also her minions being strong enough to chuck someone into outer space in a few seconds at most.

How anyone can call this "building level" is fucking baffling


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 25, 2015)

bitch's minions send her into space in under a second and she rider kicks causing an explosion seen from space

>building level 

this is almost sentry tier


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

Sol's not going to invent a timestop machine. Timestopping is done via magic in the Guilty Gear verse, not a machine.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

Jack-O's instant kill should be a good speed feat as well.

I mean we see that galaxy behind her and all so yeah.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Except for the fact that timestop is a, you know, magic technique in the series. And it's obvious Sol knows a lot more about magic than Ky.



When did Sol ever use timestop? The guy is swole as fuck and cool and all that, but you're literally making shit up now. The weapon Sol uses to fight with doesn't have time powers and I doubt he can invent OutRage while fighting Superman. 

Xrd showed us that even characters like Faust and Slayer are not as strong as people believed. Sol didn't use any timestop and needed to be rescued by El. In fact, when did he ever use timestop? It's not like OutRage is in his backpocket or he just casts magic spells while fighting. You do know how Sol Badguy fights right?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

Newmell said:


> When did Sol ever use timestop? The guy is swole as fuck and cool and all that, but you're literally making shit up now. The weapon Sol uses to fight with doesn't have time powers and I doubt he can invent OutRage while fighting Superman.
> 
> Xrd showed us that even characters like Faust and Slayer are not as strong as people believed. Sol didn't use any timestop and needed to be rescued by El. In fact, when did he ever use timestop? It's not like OutRage is in his backpocket or he just casts magic spells while fighting. You do know how Sol Badguy fights right?


He doesn't have to use timestop on-screen in order for him to have that ability. He just needs to know more about magic than Ky who did use it (when he sacrificed Thunderseal in Overture).

Which, I don't need to remind you, Sol DOES. He has a 170+ year lead on Ky when it comes to that.

And yes, Slayer is that strong. Or are you still just ignoring the fact that Zato himself said that had Slayer known about Bedman's trick, he wouldn't have lost simply because you don't like it?

Your bias against Guilty Gear is still in full force, I see. Too bad it's useless since multiple feats have already been evaluated for the series. Tough shit for you.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 25, 2015)

Just give up Nightmarecinema, you can't handle how unimpressive that building level explosion is


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

His entire arsenal of moves is based around fire magic.

He casts spells literally every single time he attacks someone with fire.

Sol's timestop is also done by draining one of the Outrage pieces of their magic.

And the friend has 2 pieces on him right now.

>Xrd shows us that faust and slayer aren't that strong
>despite it doing just the opposite.

yeah, now you're just shitposting to get a rise out of people, same as every thread


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> Just give up Nightmarecinema, you can't handle how unimpressive that building level explosion is



True enough. So unimpressive. No huge-ass explosion as well.

Definitely just building level.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

Sol knows a lot about magic. But he's never shown doing timestop in battle, or ever. Just because Sol is stronger, he has powers of the weaker characters? 

Also, Sol's fighting style isn't to cast time magic spells in battle. Instead of Volcanic Viper you're telling me he's going to timestop his opponent? The fuck, man.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> Just give up Nightmarecinema, you can't handle how unimpressive that building level explosion is



Building explosions are serious shit. You just don't know man.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Newmell said:


> Sol knows a lot about magic. But he's never shown doing timestop in battle, or ever. Just because Sol is stronger, he has powers of the weaker characters?
> 
> Also, Sol's fighting style isn't to cast time magic spells in battle. Instead of Volcanic Viper you're telling me he's going to timestop his opponent? The fuck, man.



Sol is lazy

not stupid

in fact he's quite the opposite of stupid

and the timestop gets scaled to him because if a scrub like ky can instantly just decide to stop time when he's a complete noob with magic compared to Sol, there's no reason Sol can't do the same.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

Defo the opposite of stupid.

Just listen to him talk during Overture. Sol knows a lot more than he lets on.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

Okay here's what you're telling me:

Sol Badguy is fighting someone, in this thread it's Superman.

Instead of punching the shit out of him, bandit revolver or dustloops he's going to timestop him (a thing he literally NEVER did). Also, it's not like Ky uses timestop either. He did it for plot reasons and canonically never used it in an actual fight. You said it yourself, Sol's magic is fire magic. Faust has time and space shenanigans, yet he needed May's help in Xrd. Slayer is supposedly this all powerful star system buster, yet lost to Bedman, a guy who was beaten by Gabriel (who's ultimate attack didn't even destroy a building). 


Just because Sol knows a lot about magic doesn't automatically mean he can use all those magic. Even if he can, he's never shown to do it and his fighting style isn't about time stopping anyway. He literally never timestopped, not even once. I'm guessing OBD will now allow Ajimu's skills to be used in threads, even though she's not shown on panel doing it?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Except

you know

Sol knows every variety of magic since he created the outrage to amplify and enhance every brand of it according to the element configuration. He KNOWS all of the magic barring the Forbidden Magics/Beasts and time-travelling, which are a unique brand available only to the Assassins and Axl/I-no. He chose to focus on Fire Magic because it's the easiest to control and master.

Also nice use of the situational loss of Slayer to bedman to downplay him despite the game flat out contradicting everything you said with Zato's own admission that Slayer would have completely mollywhopped him.

Ajimu's skills are also not relevant here and are featless as all fuck. 


Also nice attempt to downplay gabriel's strength when he's been stated multiple times to be a match for slayer. Bedman getting rekt by gabriel doesn't make gabriel weak, it makes Bedman strong.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

Also...

>Relying on lack of collateral damage to downplay Gabriel

Holy shit, that is a fucking retarded argument. By your logic, Goku isn't a planetbuster because his blasts fail to destroy even an island.

And nah, depending on what we can make of the galaxy cluster feat, Justice tier and above can be upgraded to multi-solar system as well.

Just need a screencap of the Backyard entry from Xrd's Library.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

> Sol knows every variety of magic since he created the outrage to amplify and enhance every brand of it according to the element configuration. He KNOWS all of the magic barring the Forbidden Magics/Beasts and time-travelling, which are a unique brand available only to the Assassins and Axl/I-no. He chose to focus on Fire Magic because it's the easiest to control and master.



Knowing and "being able to use" are two different things. I can know a lot about airplanes, doesn't mean I can fly one. Also, Sol and Ky, even when in danger in battle, don't resort to time magic. Like I said, Sol never did timestop. Just because you say he can doesn't mean it's fact. 




> Also nice use of the situational loss of Slayer to bedman to downplay him despite the game flat out contradicting everything you said with Zato's own admission that Slayer would have completely mollywhopped him.



Except Slayer had twice the opportunities to beat Bedman and he couldn't. Even with the other Assassins around. 



> Ajimu's skills are also not relevant here and are featless as all fuck.


Except when she casually blew up a star with one finger, on panel. And she's actually shown directly doing a lot of her skills (but because she has so many, the panels only show one and the skills are listed in text behind her). Her having those skills are actually canon and part of the story. Meanwhile Sol has literally never been shown to do any magic besides fire magic in battle. 




> Also nice attempt to downplay gabriel's strength when he's been stated multiple times to be a match for slayer. Bedman getting rekt by gabriel doesn't make gabriel weak, it makes Bedman strong.


Gabriel's ultimate attack didn't even destroy the room they were fighting in. Bedman doesn't have any impressive feats aside from easily taking away That Man against his will. Bedman was having trouble with Johnny.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 25, 2015)

ITT Ky, who specializes in thunder magic, can use time magic better than everyone else


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Except it's stated that if you know the specific "Chords" or Verses to magic in GG, then any random schmuck could feasibly cast magic. 

Again, your "I don't like it so it's not possible" is fucking bullshit and contradicted by canon. Canon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>your bullshit


Bedman doesn't have any impressive feats except locking out THE God tier of the verse in the bakyard in a position where he can't escape. Revelator actually gave bedman an upgrade apart from all the other shit he got in Xrd.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

Ky never did Time Stop in any battle. Even in Xrd when he was heavily wounded. 

"Lloyd Irving affected worlds with a single sword slash that one time, that must mean he can do it anytime he wants to!"


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 25, 2015)

Ky sacrificed the thunderseal sword in order to save Dizzy. Of fucking course he can't use it in battle because he fucked himself out of his only method of fighting doing it

And yeah as long as Lloyd has his final sword he can affect worlds, that's the entire fucking point of that weapon. Your example is nonsensical.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

Newmell said:


> Knowing and "being able to use" are two different things. I can know a lot about airplanes, doesn't mean I can fly one. Also, Sol and Ky, even when in danger in battle, don't resort to time magic. Like I said, Sol never did timestop. Just because you say he can doesn't mean it's fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Slayer didn't know about Bedman's ability. As Zato said, had he known, Slayer wouldn't have lost. Slayer also has that tendency to hold back from using his full power as well.

Also, knowing a spell in the GGverse equates to being able to use it because magic is very much math-based (or in this case music-based) in Guilty Gear (except for Ki) like in Nanoha. 

And Sol's considerable knowledge on magic is shown when he was examining the Cube during the climax of Overture. Because of his laziness, though, he just decided to punch the Cube in order to make it stop fucking up.

>Having trouble with Johnny
>As if that's a strike against Bedman

Hell no. It just shows how impressive Johnny is. 

Seriously, 9 months later and you're still salty about Guilty Gear. Ragna lost that Death Battle episode as he should have. Get over it.

Damn, so pathetic.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Ky used a timestop to save dizzy when she was being sublimated by the Vizuel Army in overture. He can't do it whenever he wants to again because he drained one of the fucking Outrages to do it. He literally did that shit on the spot.

Sol has 2 outrage pieces on him. 

He can use at least 2 timestops while sacrificing both of them.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Except it's stated that if you know the specific "Chords" or Verses to magic in GG, then any random schmuck could feasibly cast magic.
> 
> Again, your "I don't like it so it's not possible" is fucking bullshit and contradicted by canon. Canon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>your bullshit
> 
> ...



Oh good. Finally you want to talk about canon. Here are canon facts that you can't deny.

1. Sol has NEVER used timestop.  
2. Sol uses fire magic instead of time magic. He never did any time shit in any battle. Also, his fighting style doesn't involve time stopping.
3. Ky has never timestopped in battle even when he's in danger. He uses lightning magic.
4. Bedman had trouble with Johnny.
5. Gabriel's ultimate attack didn't even destroy the room they were in. Bedman was beaten by Gabriel and interrogated by Potemkin afterwards.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

And Goku has never busted a planet.

Yet we don't assume that he can't.

Seeing the problem here, Newmell?


----------



## Solar (Aug 25, 2015)

Newmell said:


> Sol Badguy is fighting someone, in this thread it's Superman.
> 
> Instead of punching the shit out of him, bandit revolver or dustloops he's going to timestop him (a thing he literally NEVER did)



In the OBD, characters gain magical competence to know exactly what they need to do to pull out a win, even when they have no knowledge of their opponent's strengths and weaknesses. 

A big flaw in "blood-lusted w/ no knowledge" threads. 

Of course this is only a flaw because people forget that CIS is on by default in the OBD.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Newmell said:


> Oh good. Finally you want to talk about canon. Here are canon facts that you can't deny.
> 
> 1. Sol has NEVER used timestop.
> 2. Sol uses fire magic instead of time magic. He never did any time shit in any battle. Also, his fighting style doesn't involve time stopping.
> ...



1. Never used doesn't mean he can't. Try again.
2. Sol knows and is adept at ALL types of magic. He focuses on fire because he's lazy. His fighting style is irrelevant here because if it leads to an easy win, you can bet your ass he'd stop time.
3. Ky can;t timestop in battle because he doesnt have thunderseal anymore. He fucked himself out of an OutRage piece to save his wife from being destroyed.
4. Makes Johnny impressive, not makes bedman weak
5. Bedman escaped that shit and even gabriel noted the interrogation was pointless.

The canon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.your bullshit


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

> Because Slayer didn't know about Bedman's ability. As Zato said, had he known, Slayer wouldn't have lost. Slayer also has that tendency to hold back from using his full power as well.
> 
> Also, knowing a spell in the GGverse equates to being able to use it because magic is very much math-based (or in this case music-based) in Guilty Gear (except for Ki) like in Nanoha.



Slayer had another chance and couldn't do shit even with the other assassins around.



> And Sol's considerable knowledge on magic is shown when he was examining the Cube during the climax of Overture. Because of his laziness, though, he just decided to punch the Cube in order to make it stop fucking up.


Knowledge and being able to do shit are two completely different things. I can know a lot about airplanes, doesn't mean I can fly one. I can know a lot boxing, doesn't mean I can be a boxer. Sol has never done any time magic shit in battle and you know it. He uses fire magic. He's not gonna time stop Superman. 

Even Ky didn't use time shit when he was heavily wounded in Xrd. They never use time magic after that time Ky did it. Sol isn't going to fight someone with timestop, he's gonna bandit revolver instead. 



> >Having trouble with Johnny
> >As if that's a strike against Bedman
> 
> Hell no. It just shows how impressive Johnny is.
> ...



>bringing up Death Battle like it means anything
>bringing up Blazblue 
>strawmanning to the max

Nothing you said proved anything about Bedman or Johnny. Give me feats, give me canon facts.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> And Goku has never busted a planet.
> 
> Yet we don't assume that he can't.
> 
> Seeing the problem here, Newmell?



Because planet busting actually happens in his series. 

Sol has literally never been implied to be a time stopper, nor used any timestop at any time. See the difference? 

Just because Lloyd Irving affected worlds with a single sword slash doesn't mean he can just do it anytime he wants to.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

To summarize, the only type of magic Sol isn't adept at is Ki magic because that shit is difficult to learn even for him.

Only two Westerners have ever mastered Ki magic in Guilty Gear: Chipp and Kliff. The other users have been Eastern because, according to theories, they have a closer connection to nature or something.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 25, 2015)

Lloyd used the Eternal Sword's ability at two separate instances in Symphonia's ending. It's also required for his Falcon's Crest Arte. Please stop talking about things you clearly have no idea about.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

> 1. Never used doesn't mean he can't. Try again.


He doesn't have any time powers. He doesn't have that outrage with him. His weapon doesn't have any time powers. Having knowledge about magic doesn't automatically mean he's a time stopper. Even when in danger, Ky and Sol never used time magic in battle and that's a fact.


> 2. Sol knows and is adept at ALL types of magic. He focuses on fire because he's lazy. His fighting style is irrelevant here because if it leads to an easy win, you can bet your ass he'd stop time


Proof that he can stop time? Scans, screens, vids? Anything? Because I thought were talking facts, not your headcanon.


> 3. Ky can;t timestop in battle because he doesnt have thunderseal anymore. He fucked himself out of an OutRage piece to save his wife from being destroyed.


It doesn't mean every OutRage is the same and they all have time stop. And it also doesn't mean Sol has Ky's powers. Goku is stronger than Buu, doesn't mean he can turn people into chocolate.


> 4. Makes Johnny impressive, not makes bedman weak


Bedman lost to a guy who's ultimate attack didn't even destroy a building. Johnny has no impressive feats whatsoever.


> 5. Bedman escaped that shit and even gabriel noted the interrogation was pointless.


But he was still dominated and captured by Gabriel. If he was so strong he wouldn't even been in a room being interrogated by his enemy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2015)

oh man, here we go again

>still using lack of collateral as if it means anything 

it's one thing to say that a character's standing might be a bit inconsistent, but "they didn't blow up the room they were fighting in" is a retarded argument

I wonder if Newmell is marvelous stan from SB

they seem to have the same "debate style"


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> To summarize, the only type of magic Sol isn't adept at is Ki magic because that shit is difficult to learn even for him.
> 
> Only two Westerners have ever mastered Ki magic in Guilty Gear: Chipp and Kliff. The other users have been Eastern because, according to theories, they have a closer connection to nature or something.



Okay but that doesn't mean Sol is a timestopper. Having knowledge is not the same as being able to do it. I can know a lot about videogames, doesn't mean I can make videogames. Sol has never done timestop, never. And there's no confirmation anywhere that all OutRage can do Timestop. Or that Sol can do Timestop with them. Just because a character is strong, doesn't mean he has the weaker character''s powers.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 25, 2015)

Thunderseal has the unique ability of timestop now


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> oh man, here we go again
> 
> >still using lack of collateral as if it means anything
> 
> ...



Except I'm using examples from the game itself, not just baseless assumptions like Sol being able to stop time. Gabriel's ultimate attack didn't even destroy the building and that's a fact. Am I wrong? If so prove it. 

Bedman was beaten and forced to be interrogated. Bedman had trouble with Johnny. Johnny has no impressive feats. Feel free to correct any of this.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

Newmell said:


> He doesn't have any time powers. He doesn't have that outrage with him. His weapon doesn't have any time powers. Having knowledge about magic doesn't automatically mean he's a time stopper. Even when in danger, Ky and Sol never used time magic in battle and that's a fact.
> 
> Proof that he can stop time? Scans, screens, vids? Anything? Because I thought were talking facts, not your headcanon.
> 
> ...



You're still acting like this is a point against Bedman.

Gabriel is considered by Slayer to be his equal/worthy opponent. And Gabriel also had that little thing called "knowledge of Bedman's abilities" which is part of the reason WHY he managed to beat the guy.

Had Gabriel not known, no doubt he'd end up like Slayer.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Newmell said:


> He doesn't have any time powers. He doesn't have that outrage with him. His weapon doesn't have any time powers. Having knowledge about magic doesn't automatically mean he's a time stopper. Even when in danger, Ky and Sol never used time magic in battle and that's a fact.
> 
> Proof that he can stop time? Scans, screens, vids? Anything? Because I thought were talking facts, not your headcanon.
> 
> ...


His Junkyard Dog Mk.III is composed of two OutRage pieces. If Ky sacrificed his thunder amping sword to STOP TIME which is LITERALLY the furthest thing from lightning manipulation there is, Sol can most likely do the same.

The scans and vids are Ky stopping time in Overture, which scales to Sol. And while we're at it, nice thinly veiled ad hominem when the only one spouting headcanon shit is you. 

Sol made the OutRage pieces, and if a scrub like Ky can juryrig a timestop from a thunder manipulation amplifier, then Sol can and WILL do it. That's how powerscaling works. Sol is probably just as good if not better than Ky with Lightning magic, so your comment about the powers is irrelevant.


Parroting the same defeated argument again and again doesn't make you any less wrong. It makes Johnny impressive, not Bedman weak.

And the interrogation scene is literally followed by Bedman breaking out. Quit downplaying


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> Thunderseal has the unique ability of timestop now



Just because one piece of OutRage can do one thing, doesn't mean the others do the same. Especially when the pieces were specifically designed to be different. Anyway, it's not even confirmed that Sol can do time magic with it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> You're still acting like this is a point against Bedman.
> 
> Gabriel is considered by Slayer to be his equal/worthy opponent. And Gabriel also had that little thing called "knowledge of Bedman's abilities" which is part of the reason WHY he managed to beat the guy.
> 
> Had Gabriel not known, no doubt he'd end up like Slayer.



omitting context is a pretty typical troll tactic


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 25, 2015)

Thunderseal amplifies thunder magic. You are literally assigning abilities to it to suit your argument


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> Thunderseal amplifies thunder magic. You are literally assigning abilities to it to suit your argument



maybe they meant to call it timeseal but kept calling it thunderseal instead


----------



## Solar (Aug 25, 2015)

From the looks of this, unless Shiorin debunks the Superman feat, it looks like Superman wins this. We can all agree on that, so let's go to sleep.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

> His Junkyard Dog Mk.III is composed of two OutRage pieces. If Ky sacrificed his thunder amping sword to STOP TIME which is LITERALLY the furthest thing from lightning manipulation there is, Sol can most likely do the same.


"Most likely" doesn't mean he can. OutRage pieces are specifically designed to be different, how do you know each can used for timestop? And how do you know Sol can even use it for timestop seeing as how he LITERALLY NEVER did anything time-stop related in battle ever? 



> The scans and vids are Ky stopping time in Overture, which scales to Sol. And while we're at it, nice thinly veiled ad hominem when the only one spouting headcanon shit is you.


Your headcanon is Sol pulling shit out of his ass that he's never done and never been implied to be able to do. My canon is the game.



> Sol made the OutRage pieces, and if a scrub like Ky can juryrig a timestop from a thunder manipulation amplifier, then Sol can and WILL do it. That's how powerscaling works. Sol is probably just as good if not better than Ky with Lightning magic, so your comment about the powers is irrelevant.


Sol uses fire magic. Ky used timestop that one time for plot reasons. Ky was never shown doing anything like that again. In Xrd, none of them do any time magic even when in danger. Sol's fighting style isn't time stopping anyway. 




> Parroting the same defeated argument again and again doesn't make you any less wrong. It makes Johnny impressive, not Bedman weak.
> 
> And the interrogation scene is literally followed by Bedman breaking out. Quit downplaying


What argument? All I'm doing is giving examples from the game. aka the canon events. Not your fantasy world where Sol Badguy has Star Platinum and Slayer can destroy star systems.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah, no one's denying that Superman's the stronger of the two here.

We're just disproving Newmell's bullshit downplaying, Bern.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> Thunderseal amplifies thunder magic. You are literally assigning abilities to it to suit your argument



Just because one piece of OutRage can do one thing, doesn't mean the others are the same. You're ironically saying what you're arguing against.  There's no proof that Sol knows how to, can and would do time shit to his weapon. Let alone if it's possible. The pieces are all different, that was the whole point. Ky used it one time for plot reasons. Afterwards both of them have no time shit whatsoever even when in danger. Sol's fighting style isn't to stop time anyway, and he's never been implied to be able to do it, never even been shown doing it.


----------



## Newmell (Aug 25, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> From the looks of this, unless Shiorin debunks the Superman feat, it looks like Superman wins this. We can all agree on that, so let's go to sleep.



I agree.  I guess Sol loses this one. I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Solar (Aug 25, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Yeah, no one's denying that Superman's the stronger of the two here.
> 
> We're just disproving Newmell's bullshit downplaying, Bern.



Masochist & Sadist Battledome


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

Just channeling our inner Raven for this one, I guess.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Newmell said:


> "Most likely" doesn't mean he can. OutRage pieces are specifically designed to be different, how do you know each can used for timestop? And how do you know Sol can even use it for timestop seeing as how he LITERALLY NEVER did anything time-stop related in battle ever?
> 
> 
> Your headcanon is Sol pulling shit out of his ass that he's never done and never been implied to be able to do. My canon is the game.
> ...


Ky used a thunder amplifying sword to stop time.
Your argument is debunked by this alone. Sol has 2 OutRages he can burn to do the same.

Never been implied to be able to do despite Sol being adept at every type of magic due to creating the OutRage. Your canon is the game despite you constantly being wrong about events and even flat out lying as was the case with Jack O's Instant Kill. You consistently ignored no less than 6 screencaps worth of valuable information despite "having played xrd" and played it off like "the plot was too complicated. It makes no sense".

It's blatantly obvious at this point that you're just trolling and shitposting for the sake of shitposting.

Ky timestopped to save his wife. He cant timestop again because he doesn't have an OutRage to burn. How many times am I going to have to beat this argument to the ground

Slayer's instant kill was calculated to be Star level because of luminosity, so. Yeah. It's also a canon move he has along with every other instant kill in the game.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 25, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Ky used a thunder amplifying sword to stop time.
> Your argument is debunked by this alone. Sol has 2 OutRages he can burn to do the same.
> 
> Never been implied to be able to do despite Sol being adept at every type of magic due to creating the OutRage. Your canon is the game despite you constantly being wrong about events and even flat out lying as was the case with Jack O's Instant Kill. You consistently ignored no less than 6 screencaps worth of valuable information despite "having played xrd" and played it off like "the plot was too complicated. It makes no sense".
> ...



Multi-solar system, I think.

But yeah, higher than Sol's singularity punch.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 25, 2015)

from the databanks



			
				Thunderseal said:
			
		

> Currently its energy is being used to maintain a barrier around Dizzy that prevents her from being sublimated





			
				Outrage said:
			
		

> Each of the sacred treasures is a source of tremendous power, but normal humans are unable to tap into it. *Only those with a strong affinity for magic can truly harness the power of the sacred treasures.* So far, Six have been mentioned





			
				Junkyard Dog MK III said:
			
		

> Originally the Junkyard Dog was designed as a simple version of the OutRage: A portable weapon that can fire the Saint Oratorio. Unfortunately it requires the Senga/Flashing Fang, one of the sacred weapons, in order to fulfill that function





			
				Sacred Treasures said:
			
		

> Of the eight, Fireseal and Flashing fang are in Sol's possession, the thunderseal is kept somewhere in Illyria castle (the vault) by Ky


----------



## creative (Aug 25, 2015)

Endless Mike said:


> Well apparently he did this black hole thing in a recent story arc... someone who follows current DC could probably tell you more.


superman swimming in the depths of a black hole to get rid of his doomsday virus? yeah, that happened.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 25, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the same reason you used to reply to godzillafan/Tom Servo in those Rave threads 313



Except I would actually stop replying to him cuz anybody that read our arguments could tell he was an idiot. He seems to have taken me not dealing with his idiocy for hours on end as me conceding to his arguments

Which is fine because fools take victories anywhere they can get them


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Kurou pls go back to leveling ur WHM


----------



## creative (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't understand. are we arguing whether or not supes can punch sol before timestop triggers?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

how I see it at least is

If supes gets to sol before timestop happens he wins

if sol pulls it off and Supes doesn't resist it, then he technically wins by incap


----------



## Kurou (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm leveling whm and doing this at the same time

It's called multi tasking 313


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

You must have developed that skill over a long period of time from all the chicken and grape soda you consumed at once 333313


----------



## creative (Aug 25, 2015)

. . . Kuoru is black? 

I'm gonna lean on supes for this match for now. GG still has some of the same issues that plague the mortal kombat tier list.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2015)

creative, Kurou is the most stereotypical black man in the OBD


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm I seeing someone actively downplay Frederick the magi-fucking-tech scientist who created a weapon set designed to amplify specific magical abilities while he willfully chooses to use Fire because why do something difficult like say using lightning magic which is considered difficult (reminder that Ky's a genius in magic, but he's not Sol).

And how in god's green earth is Jack-O's IK Building level


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 25, 2015)

Super Secret Special Edition of Revelator only released in select few donut shops


----------



## creative (Aug 25, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> creative, Kurou is the most stereotypical black man in the OBD



he gives me the strongest wigger vibes though. like, black appropriation posts by platinum, bad.


----------

